
Jazzers and Programmers - luccastera
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/sieger-jazzers-programmers
======
rams
Here's the 'Jazzers and Programmers' blog post:

[http://blog.nicksieger.com/articles/2008/07/19/jazzers-
and-p...](http://blog.nicksieger.com/articles/2008/07/19/jazzers-and-
programmers)

